# i am really really trying to buy an XD



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey guys...new to the forums.

I keep trying to buy an XD9. But they dont make the gun i want unless i want a .45 and it is really starting to tick me off.

I would love to have a xd9 with the thumb safety....i email them and get a response that they are not going to do it in the 9. I finally decide to get the compact, then realize its only made in .45. What gives. I am really trying to give them my business, but just cant.

Any suggestions? I want somewhere between a 3.5 to 4 inch barrell, in a 9, around $500 bucks, preferably with a manual safety. I have looked at the sig250 (and you can change calibers...pretty neat) and the compact usp (it feels like a plastic toy gun...but its a great gun). 

I do not like Glocks, or S&W. I like to look of the XD's the most, and the feel of them. The xdsc did not fit my hand well either.

This will be my second pistol, a 9 again. It's the caliber i feel the most competent with. I had a Beretta 9000s and sold it to a buddy. The PX4 is too bulky...looked at that one too.

Ideas? Maybe just get a baseball bat? I will want to carry this one, although rarely.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Why the need for a manual safety? IMO, if you don't feel the XD is safe enough without it, you need to practice up on proper handling of a firearm. It won't go bang unless YOU pull the trigger.

If you want a 9mm compact, there is hope. What you can do is buy either the service (4") or tactical (5") model. Then you will cut the bottom of the grip so that it is just like the subcompact models. THis will effectively give you a compact 9mm. It will look and act just like the subcompact versions in terms of the magazines. You can DIY, or you can send it out to have it done (SA will not do it, however). Not terribly hard to do, but worth it to have someone else do it if you're not sure.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

The thumb safety is triple redundant and is not needed. The DAO trigger and trigger safety, and grip safety is more than enough. When you need a gun you dont need more to think about. I love my XD just the way it is. But I would take the new XD(m) to.

Mike


----------



## handcruser (Jul 4, 2008)

i appreciate your comments.

It is not necessarily the safety/handling, it is more the historical element. I have always operated handguns with manual safeties. My friends guns and my dads guns (which i borrowed from time to time) all had manual safeties. I feel fine with my abilities, but it is just like anything else....being familiar with it makes it safer. I have almost always dealt with pistols that have a manual safety (except my few forays in glock-dom) so I just like the familiarity.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> DAO trigger


The XD actually has a single action only trigger. The trigger only releases the striker.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

So does Glock And M&P but still considered DAO.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

The Glock is only pre cocked, not completely cocked. When the trigger is pulled it is full cocked and then released.

In all technicality neither can really be officially called either SA or DA. That's just going by what the ATF (or whoever) decided to call it.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

However they want to word it I guess. But their is still no reason for a thumb safety. the only wat an XD can fire it to have a firm hand on the grip and something pulling the trigger. The thumb safety just adds more moving parts to fiddle with in a high stress situation where a gun is called into play that is the last thing you need. They only make the thumb safety option as a request by the "Smart People" who say what law enforcement can carry to satisfy a small market thats why there is not a full selection of models ir different calibers. Why do you feel that you need the thumb safety? I guess I don't get it

Mike


----------

